
Ask HN: Who “triggered” the biggest stock decline in history? - xichu
Something like NatGeo Investigation Report on the Facebook stock decline. 
---CR
   |
   |,,
======
pandasun
Didn't Facebook break that record the other day? (Seriously, I could have
sworn I read that).

~~~
xichu
Twenty Sixth of July but what happened on Twenty Fifth after close. Fan or Not
but how? Who triggered it?

